# Classic country&western songs



## yiostheoy (Apr 6, 2017)

Post your favorite classic country&western songs here:


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Apr 6, 2017)

lol, nothing against country music or its fans, but most of country music does nothing for me. I do like a little bit of outlaw country music as well as Johnny Cash who is more rock than country. I do like movies like Crazy Heart, which was a very good movie, IMO.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 6, 2017)

tear up every time I hear it


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## mamooth (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 6, 2017)

The epitome of classic country.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 6, 2017)

mamooth said:


>




kind of a weird choice in artists 

rather telling


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 6, 2017)

And of course Patsy Cline...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 6, 2017)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS SONG...MAKES ME CRY...LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 6, 2017)

one of his best


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 6, 2017)

The wife is into the voice and she called me inside to hear Casi Joy.
    I was glad she did. I haven't heard a voice like this since Patsy Cline.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


>



  One of my favorites!!
Spent many a night around the fire listening to this on trail rides.

   And in the morning before sunrise we were rousted out of our bedrolls to this......
It was three weeks I looked forward to so much that Christmas paled in comparison!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 6, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


One of my favorites when I was a kid.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 6, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Here's one for a trail drive.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 6, 2017)

Here's one for Ringel05


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



  The history is deep when it comes to Texas trail rides. The first one I rode on was in 72 when I was 12.
   The chuckwagon was still used as well as 4 ft. diameter cast iron fry pans.
    I'll never forget the experience.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Here's one for Ringel05


Thanks but to be honest i can't stand most of the old country and western songs.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 6, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one for Ringel05
> ...



      Hey thats okay!!! Some are metrosexuals and some aren't......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Apr 6, 2017)

GTA V introduced me to probably my favorite GTA character of all time plus his theme song, which I like as well.


----------



## Yarddog (Apr 6, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one for Ringel05
> ...





This one is good though ...


----------



## Yarddog (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 6, 2017)

Not a big country music fan, I like less than 1% of the songs that have come out. But a few are good.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 6, 2017)

Yarddog said:


>


I do like Jerry Reed cause he's funny.


----------



## Yarddog (Apr 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




yep, and a little different from all the others for sure


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 7, 2017)

My favorite Jerry Reed song.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 7, 2017)

This song was banned by the U.S. Government from being played over the airwaves. I was stationed in Germany when this song came out and it played less than a week before the DOD banned it.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 7, 2017)

I remember back in the 1960's the Caddieshack was a very popular car, even with po white trash and Negroes too.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one for Ringel05
> ...


Everybody knows this El Paso song !!!

I can even sing it !!!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 7, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The wife is into the voice and she called me inside to hear Casi Joy.
> I was glad she did. I haven't heard a voice like this since Patsy Cline.


Have you forgotten about who made that "Blue" song what it went on to be?

God bless you and LeAnn Rimes always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of her)

P.S. This right here, in my opinion, is only the beginning where my late beautiful precious is concerned.


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 7, 2017)

At work, so I can't post any youtube, but one of my favorites is Dim Lights, Thick Smoke.  Been covered by many, but probably the best is Vern Gosdin.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 7, 2017)

JOSweetHeart said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The wife is into the voice and she called me inside to hear Casi Joy.
> ...



  It was actually written for Patsy Cline but she died in a plane crash before she could record it.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 8, 2017)

^^^ Right and so LeAnn did the singing of it for her.

God bless you and LeAnn always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of LeAnn)

P.S. Actually according to a book that I have on LeAnn, two other singers did the song before it was given to her, but I can not remember their names. All that I remember is that they never had the success that LeAnn went on to have with it. Go *here* for the song's history.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Ropey (Apr 8, 2017)

Does my finger hurt your ring....


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)

I don't know about you shit kickers, but in my neck of the woods in Okiehoma we had a lot of people playing and picking bluegrass...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)

Moonglow said:


>



Steve Martin is a great banjo player. He did an album with Edie Brickell a while back.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)

drifter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


He always used it during his comedy routines when he was a standup comedian also....


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 18, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


>


That brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 30, 2017)

Amazing ballad...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 30, 2017)

And, updated, lyrics by Keith Bryant...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 1, 2017)

I love to hear my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders sing this song so much.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 12, 2017)

I have the 78 of this.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 12, 2017)

My first reaction was "Kiss an angel good morning"

but that's been done.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## sealybobo (Sep 7, 2022)

yiostheoy said:


> Post your favorite classic country&western songs here:



You can tell your old man You'll do some largemouth fishing another time
You just got too much on your plate to bait and cast a line
You can always put a rain check in his hand 
'Til you can't

You can keep putting off forever with that girl who's heart you hold Swearing that you'll ask some day further down the road
You can always put a diamond on her hand 
'Til you can't

If you got a chance, take it, take it while you got a chance
If you got a dream, chase it, 'cause a dream won't chase you back
If you're gonna love somebody
Hold 'em as long and as strong and as close as you can
'Til you can't

There's a box of greasy parts sitting in the trunk of that '65 Still waiting on you and your granddad to bring it back to life
You can always get around to fixing up that Pontiac
'Til you can't

So take that phone call from your momma and just talk away 'Cause you'll never know how bad you wanna 'til you can't someday
Don't wait on tomorrow 'cause tomorrow may not show Say your sorries, your I-love-yous, 'cause man you never know

If you got a chance, take it, take it while you got a chance
If you got a dream, chase it, 'cause a dream won't chase you back
If you're gonna love somebody
Hold 'em as long and as strong and as close as you can
'Til you can't

For those of you who know how to play guitar this is all C Am F and there's one part where you need a G.  Very simple to play and it's in my vocal range.  Which means it's probably easy to sing.  LOL.


----------

